# FitBikes 2008



## Yeaah, da Niggo (26. September 2007)

Moin, wer hat Fotos.. und wie schauts so vom preislichen her aus?


----------



## DirtJumper III (26. September 2007)

http://www.fitbikeco.com/Fit-2008CompleteLine.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -RMX- (26. September 2007)

bin ich froh dass ich 07er gekauft hab, o8=hääääslich wie die nacht (von den farben her)


----------



## AVE (26. September 2007)

voll geil find ich die 08er...


----------



## DirtJumper III (26. September 2007)

AVE schrieb:


> voll geil find ich die 08er...



des unterschreib ich.


----------



## Stirni (26. September 2007)

-RMX- schrieb:


> bin ich froh dass ich 07er gekauft hab, o8=hääääslich wie die nacht (von den farben her)



oi wieder da?


----------



## Bampedi (26. September 2007)

bestimmt über suchmaschine wegen dem wort "fit"...


----------



## oO?!aha?! (26. September 2007)

Die sind ja DER HAMMER!!!! Das street  mit freecoaster hammer geil!


----------



## RISE (26. September 2007)

Yeah, es ist Fit. Dann noch n Animal Sattel und KHE Reifen und n Slambar...Heeeeyyy.


----------



## l0st (26. September 2007)

immer wieder cool,solche sprüche.geo is gut,un die dinger gibts billig.


----------



## -RMX- (29. September 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> bestimmt über suchmaschine wegen dem wort "fit"...



ned so wirklich aber gute idee   ZUFALL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicusy (29. September 2007)

die kompletträder sind überirdisch!!


----------



## Flowpen (4. November 2007)

Weiß jemand wann die genau bei uns auf den Markt kommen?


----------



## Son (4. November 2007)

jetzt?


----------



## Flowpen (4. November 2007)

Da sind aber noch nicht alle...


----------



## Son (4. November 2007)

dann frag halt nach (icq am besten)


----------



## oO?!aha?! (4. November 2007)

"ende november lieferbar"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Son (4. November 2007)

glatt übersehen ^^
na dann weiß man wenigstens bescheid, nech


----------

